# I've fallen for a fish...



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I noticed a PAH opened near where I live so I thought I'd pop in to check out reptile equipment availability and prices...

While there I happened to walk past the fish section, and one really caught my eye. It looked like nature hadn't finished making it, and I couldn't find it on the labels... a staff member was passing to feed them, who clarified they were glass catfish. The photo on the price sticker didn't do them justice, but it has sparked thoughts of me getting an aquarium again.

It is early days for me, I have a lot of research ahead...


----------



## Donna w (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi mate,

I don't rate PAH to be honest. I'm from the same town as you so I know the quality of the store. We have a couple of MHA that's worth a look. I'm sure the will have the glass fish in stock. I know must shops in the local area and beyond. 
If you get the fish bug it stays with you  I started off with a small tropical tank. Then I really got into my puffers for a number of years. I've just closed down my last tropical tank now and I have 2 marine tanks.


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

PAH aren't my 1st choice either, but I primarily went in to check out reptile equipment prices in case I need spares quickly. Just had a look around the rest of the store while I was there. Also note they have 2 stores now, and its the 2nd one that's near where I live, not the older one that's been around forever.

Who are MHA? The only other place I've been to is the World of Water Acquatic Centre, next to Pet Shed where I get my crickets from.

Done some initial reading up... the cycling to start up the water sounds a bit daunting but I guess it's easy once you've done it once.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

That's the one... *wants*


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

GlassWalker said:


> That's the one... *wants*


i've kept them... they're easy... get a group... little current or direct current with a powerhead... clean water...


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Also looked up MHA, I assume that's Maidenhead Aquatics, and one of their stores isn't too far from me. If I get bored tomorrow I'll pop in for a look.


----------



## Donna w (Jul 16, 2012)

GlassWalker said:


> Also looked up MHA, I assume that's Maidenhead Aquatics, and one of their stores isn't too far from me. If I get bored tomorrow I'll pop in for a look.


 Yeah that's the one.

Don't be scared of cycling. The aim of the game is to be patient. The biggest mistake most people make is they fill the tank and then stock the tank to the brim. They then wonder why within a week all the fish have gone belly up.
There are ways of cycling the tank faster using a bacteria supplement that you can buy from a fish store.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

glass cats like a planted, slightly dim tank...


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Donna w said:


> Don't be scared of cycling. The aim of the game is to be patient. The biggest mistake most people make is they fill the tank and then stock the tank to the brim. They then wonder why within a week all the fish have gone belly up.
> There are ways of cycling the tank faster using a bacteria supplement that you can buy from a fish store.


That's the impression I got from current research... I'm not afraid of cycling as such, it just sounds like a bit of a job. I also wonder what's the eventually density you can get away with anyway... for example, from memory the tank at PAH I saw had neon tetra, glass catfish and some kind of loach, and probably others. Fun part will also be figuring out what might be compatible with what...


----------



## Ony (Oct 19, 2012)

Fishless cycling is frustratingly slow but at least its simple and not too time consuming. Try browsing 'seriously fish' for compatible tank mates, choosing fish is one of the most exciting bits IMO. As a rule of thumb the 'one inch of fish per gallon of water' works ok for small fish (assuming you take minimum tank size into account). If you want to push the stocking density up its a good idea to wait until all your parameters are stable and you have a good maintenance routine going. Then you can start slowly introducing more fish, you should get it up to two inches per gallon without much trouble. Be prepared to work a bit harder and be more vigilant with higher stocking densities as you have far less dilution of fish waste/food. I personally like to leave myself plenty of wiggle room.

PS. Love glass cats, they look like something out of science fiction.


----------



## Goobs (Nov 20, 2010)

HABU said:


> glass cats like a planted, slightly dim tank...


Which is unfortunate cus you'll hardly see them then :whistling2:


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

Very nice fish and a good choice  make sure you keep them in a group of at least 5 or more as they thrive in groups , keep up with water changed etc, there quite an easy fish to keep but can be quite shy

Good luck


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Just got back from Maidenhead Acquatics with a tank and various bits and bobs. I'll be setting that up shortly and get cycling going... if all goes well maybe I'll start adding fish in a couple weeks. Perhaps a bunch of tetra to start with and build up slowly.


----------



## Enigma Herp (Oct 30, 2012)

i wouldnt get any fish from pets at home again i did this once and had a severe outbreak of columnaris which is gram negative and very aggressive will never go there again also the fish are poorly treated and i have never heard any good piece of advice come from anyone there avoid :whistling2:

congrats on rekindling the fish obsession : victory:


----------



## FelixM (Jun 26, 2012)

Glass cats are great! I got my first tank about 3 yrs ago, now I have 6, a couple of breeding programmes and a marine in the making. Cycling is a bore but if you don't do it you WILL pay. The fish will keep dying, the bacteria won't start up well and there will be countless water changes. Also, it helps to set up right. My first tank was a biorb pain in the arse, if you would like to get an aquarium, I recommend you get a 'normal' tank and fit is out as you see fit. These built in combo tanks can be good or bad. good luck!


----------



## Donna w (Jul 16, 2012)

GlassWalker said:


> Just got back from Maidenhead Acquatics with a tank and various bits and bobs. I'll be setting that up shortly and get cycling going... if all goes well maybe I'll start adding fish in a couple weeks. Perhaps a bunch of tetra to start with and build up slowly.


That's great news. Good luck with the new setup.


----------



## Velcro (May 18, 2010)

This is a really good resource and should give you the info you need on the fish you're interested in to see if they are compatible with your water parameters, your tank size, and the other fish you're planning on stocking... Knowledge Base — Seriously Fish

Good luck  I'm hoping to get another tank in the next few months so it would be cool to hear how you get on


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

Enigma Herp said:


> i wouldnt get any fish from pets at home again i did this once and had a severe outbreak of columnaris which is gram negative and very aggressive will never go there again also the fish are poorly treated and i have never heard any good piece of advice come from anyone there avoid :whistling2:
> 
> congrats on rekindling the fish obsession : victory:


Surely thats down to an individual store? We have people who are very passionate about fish keeping who work at ours and I'm confident when it comes to fish knowledge too, you shouldn't tar all stores with the same brush.

Good luck with your tank cycling. I chose to cycle my axolotl tank with household ammonia, it took close to 6 weeks but was well worth the wait. You'll find the ammonia levels, etc, will fluctuate whilst it's cycling, so don't be fooled into thinking it's done after a couple of weeks! The key to a healthy tank is a good quality filter, too, I use a Fluval U2 and I honestly can't say a bad word about it. It's silent and keeps my tanks water in great condition. There are so many different types of fish you could consider with catfish, like an above poster said, I would go for a planted tank with them but that's something you can consider once you're a bit more confident as they're maintenance themselves.


----------



## Ony (Oct 19, 2012)

A fish-less cycle takes more like 3-6 weeks TBH. Heres a good guide: Fishkeeping - Fishless Tank Cycling and Avoiding New Tank Syndrome - General Guides - Articles

If you put the fish in too early be prepared to do large daily water changes, for the cycle to take longer and to take longer to get to get fully stocked. Its really not worth rushing and I would strongly recommend waiting until both ammonia and nitrite read 0 for a few days before adding any livestock. What tank did you get?


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

My tank took a good 6 weeks to cycle, I did it the fish food way. Its worth the wait to get the tank right - my fish and live plants are still doing great after 6 months.


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't know where I got... however many weeks it was I said previously. I know it'll be ready when it's ready, and that amount of time may vary. If it takes a long time, that could be a plus as I wont have to worry so much about the fish with the Christmas and New Year travel season ahead of us. Fresh start in the new year.

The tank I got is an Askoll Pure L, with built in everything. Is this the point where I get told that built in systems are rubbish and I should have gone external everything?  I will admit I chose it for its looks, Italian design often looks soooo good. As my first tank, I would probably want to err on the side of not overstocking anyway.

When I got it at Maidenhead Acquatics they did recommend the fish flake cycle method. I have a "bottle of ammonia" I bought for other uses which I never even opened, so could that be used? There's no ingredient list on it though, so I have no idea if there's anything else in it, or what strength it is. Also I heard late last night of "silent cycling" involving planting but no fish, and I haven't looked further into it yet. What's the consensus on that?

Today I went to a local World of Water store since it is near where I work. I had forgotten to get gravel for the base which I want to put in before filling as it will obviously affect the water level. I thought "how much gravel do I need" would be a simple question, but was pleasantly surprised at the helpfulness of the staff there. I was shown which types they had not only on shelf (where it looked like something out of a builders yard) and in tank, where it looks lovely. Oh, they had axolotls too... kinda wanted some for ages! But that'll be for a later tank I think.

On PAH, when I visited the store on the weekend, several of the tanks had signs on them saying fish not for sale, undergoing treatment. While it doesn't say treatment for what, it didn't inspire confidence...


----------



## FelixM (Jun 26, 2012)

I have been to several and they all were quite awful, keeping common plecs in with goldfish, diseases rife etc. Also, some fish are way overpriced but you'll also get that at MHA (the expensive fish). MHA has a good choice and the advice is normally good too.


----------



## Ony (Oct 19, 2012)

I saw those tanks at Aquatics live, they look very nice in the flesh. Bit on the small side though, the seriously fish care-sheet recommends a minimum of 85 liters for the glass cats. Ive not tried silent cycling but I know people who have and it works very well. You do need very heavy planting of stem plants, lots of ferts (pref EI dosing) and injected CO2. Its a tricky and expensive and you cant be half arsed about it, but having said that I would love to give it a go myself.


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok, think I'll stick to food cycling it... gotta walk before I run!

Just been washing gravel all evening... water runs through it clear with plenty of swishing around to get it moving, but when moved to the tank and now filling with water its somewhat cloudy... is that normal or do I need to wash it some more?

Side note: the tank is currently next to the cresties without any visual barrier. One of my females looks like she really wants to go in the water! Keeps moving around on the glass nearest the water like she is trying to get to it. Even one of the babies is watching with interest.

Edit: I'll have to look more closely at the glass catfish requirements, didn't see any size recommendation previously. Having seen several shops now, there's so much choice I'd be willing to postpone that to a later bigger tank if needed. There's so much nice stuff out there, today I was rather attracted towards some green tiger barbs...


----------



## FelixM (Jun 26, 2012)

It is normal for it to be cloudy, should go down within a couple of days. If you get a nice current going the glass cats look great! With some vallis at the back...
BTW, have a look at the practical fishkeeping forum, it's easy to navigate and the advice is good. I believe green tiger barbs are fairly peaceful but are fast and like to be in large shoals.


----------



## Donna w (Jul 16, 2012)

I think the fish food cycle is a good way forward. This has always worked for me in the past. I've found this normally works within 3 weeks but every tank is different. Don't forget you can buy live bacteria in a bottle if you want to help things along the way.


----------



## FelixM (Jun 26, 2012)

agree with above but I think you can use household ammonia for cycling too.


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Gravel is in, water filled and dechlorinated. Pump and heater are on. Water was 15C after filling, now up to a massive 17C. Guess I should let it warm up first before I put in the bacteria supplement? Or wait even longer for the flakes to decompose a bit first?

I'm a bit hesitant to use the bottle of ammonia I have since it doesn't say exactly what's in it... unless anyone else can confirm they used exactly the same brand?


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I got strip tests and did my first one on the water yesterday. I didn't find reading the results to be that clear, but I'd based on the colour scale provided I'd say my water is reading as:
Ammonia: 0.5
GH: 180
KH: 240
pH: 8
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 20

Values other than pH are ppm. May be one reading step either side of what I wrote. 

I guess I need to raise the ammonia more to feed the bacteria? Just how much in flakes should I add, and how often?

I'm in a hard water area and that shows in the results. It may be even harder than shown, since that's as high as their scale goes! I assume the water hardness is contributing to the pH being on the alkaline side?

Nitrates I assume is just the background level of my tap water (untested).

Browsing around the seriouslyfish database, it seems my water isn't ideal of many of the species I like so far. They all seem to like slightly acidic soft water!

Edit: forgot to ask, are the liquid tests much better than the strips? Are there any electronic testers other than the seneye?


----------



## Donna w (Jul 16, 2012)

GlassWalker said:


> I got strip tests and did my first one on the water yesterday. I didn't find reading the results to be that clear, but I'd based on the colour scale provided I'd say my water is reading as:
> Ammonia: 0.5
> GH: 180
> KH: 240
> ...



I would suggest you do the same test to your tap water. I'm guessing the 20ppm of nitrates is straight from the tap.
When the tank cycles you will notice a spike in ammonia. This will very quickly become nitrite. As soon as the nitrite and ammonia is 0 and the nitrates have risen the the tank is pretty much ready. This process will take a bit of time. Don't expect it to happen overnight.

To be honest I don't rate the strips myself. Yes they are quick and easy but I find them hard to read. I prefer to do the tests individually.

I agree that your water gh and ph may be above what the requirements are for some fish. What you have to remember a lot of fish these days are tank bred in similar water quality meaning some fish have become resilient to the harder water. This is not the case with all fish. Having kept puffers that can only be wild caught I know full well sometimes the only way forward is ro water.


----------



## marktheglass (Mar 24, 2012)

*glass fish*

Very secretive fish, i bought 18 around 2 months ago and only see them when food goes in. They spend all their time at the back amongst the heavy plantlife. Good luck with yours:2thumb:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

age your tank for a while... let the plants root... allow it to mature and stabilize... glass cats like mature, established tanks... lots of plants... a quiet tank...


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Ooh, on plants, when is a good time to put them in? Bear in mind I'm on day 3 of cycling so hardly started yet...


----------



## FelixM (Jun 26, 2012)

from my experience plants can go in at any time. also, when all the ammonia and nitrite is gone, add another (small) dose of ammonia again to make sure that it is properly cycled. It should be gone within a day or two. the strip tests are a bit rubbish when I've used them and liquid tests have so far been very reliable.


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I might pick up a liquid set then... will be doing my weekly cricket collection tomorrow so can pop by World of Water again at same time and see what they have. If I don't get distracted by all their fish again...


----------



## FelixM (Jun 26, 2012)

well, you know what they say 'time flies while you're in a fish shop'


----------

